# Xofacto



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,anybody know whats happening with Xofacto?Personally I have been after the Ann Darrow figure,but his site has been closed since he first advertised it in AFM,I have also been asked by quite a few folk here in Scotland and at the IPMS Nationals at Telford last weekend(I used to write reviews and still try to keep up with the market)anyway I sincerely hope that it is nothing serious and he will be back up and running soon,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Gordon.

In a nut shell (more or less)... In December of 2008 My (currently) 91 year old mother’s health took a turn to the worse. In January of 2009 I moved her to CA. I am now her full time care giver. This has put a major crimp in my time and ability to fill orders. If you see something in an AFM ad it should, in theory, be available. As far as I know I have not received an email or phone call from you regarding the Fay kit. Hey, I have one sitting here. Email or call if interested.

John Tucky
X-O Facto


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry to hear that John,I moved to Puerto Rico to take care of my mom,she passed away last year.Stay well,my friend,Alex


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Facto2 said:


> Hi Gordon.
> 
> In a nut shell (more or less)... In December of 2008 My (currently) 91 year old mother’s health took a turn to the worse. In January of 2009 I moved her to CA. I am now her full time care giver. This has put a major crimp in my time and ability to fill orders. If you see something in an AFM ad it should, in theory, be available. As far as I know I have not received an email or phone call from you regarding the Fay kit. Hey, I have one sitting here. Email or call if interested.
> 
> ...


Wish I knew what kits you have & kudos to you for taking care of your Mom.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Family comes first, no matter what. I've gotten some cool kits from you, and I hope to again some day. Take care for now.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ What John P said. John Tucky clearly has his priorities straight; model kits come and go, but family is family. All good wishes for you and your mother.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Gordon, I got your PM but I’m still figuring out how the board works. I tried to reply but I’m not sure if it went through. Anyway, I’ll email you all the necessary info in a couple (or few) days. Please be patient.

Also, just wanted to say thanks to Falcon Designs, Brian, John P and Zombie 61 for your comments.

Brian, trust me, as soon as possible the website will be back up and running and then all the kits will be listed... Just don’t ask me when that’s going to happen.


----------



## the ghoul (Jul 31, 2010)

take care of your family , the models can wait until later


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

And kudos to you too John. My mom had a debilitating nerve disorder from her very early 20s, couldn't walk without help or use her hands much. I have a bit of it but only in my feet. After my dad died at the early age of 51 the family took care of her until she passed away 10 years ago. Family is so much better then putting someone in a home. Keep up the good work. And when you get things going again I am going to seriously take a look. I vaguely remember seeing the ads and lots of cool stuff.

Bob K.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Facto2 said:


> Hi Gordon, I got your PM but I’m still figuring out how the board works. I tried to reply but I’m not sure if it went through. Anyway, I’ll email you all the necessary info in a couple (or few) days. Please be patient.
> 
> Also, just wanted to say thanks to Falcon Designs, Brian, John P and Zombie 61 for your comments.
> 
> Brian, trust me, as soon as possible the website will be back up and running and then all the kits will be listed... Just don’t ask me when that’s going to happen.


Hi John,got it ok,thanks again and like everyone else I agree,family first,I'm not going anywhere so take all the time you need I'm thankfull enough that you got in touch,take care,all the best,Gordon M


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> ^ What John P said. John Tucky clearly has his priorities straight; model kits come and go, but family is family. All good wishes for you and your mother.


Ditto! well said.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

John:
We are responsible for my father-inlaw's care. He suffers from Alzheimers/dementia. It can be a full time job. However, there are many resources out there for help, be in in-home health care, group homes, assited living facilities, respite care, etc. Granted, some services cost more than others and aren't necessarily covered by Medicare alone. My father-in-law is currently in a great group home here in Phoenix. They have at least 2 staff at all times and 9 beds, with each resident in their own room. They provide room and board for $3,900 a month. They have medical staff that come see the patients in-house (MD, podiatrist, psychiatrist, physical therapy, etc). The house is very clean and updated, not at all depressing other than the fact that only one or two of the residents can really carry on any kind of conversation. Best of all, it is the last stop for residents if their family so desires, so we don't have to worry about moving dad down the line. I imagine they have to have similar facilities in Calif. Good luck.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers from across the miles.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My prayers to you as well, I only dealt with you once, long ago, but you were a very great person to deal with.


----------

